# Awesome Spiders



## orionmystery (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome mimicy! Mouhot’s rolled leaf spider (Poltys mouhoti). Selangor, Malaysia. Unlike all those I've come across before, this one has red "butt" instead of the usual yellow. Also great to have photographed it in non-camouflage mode. 



Poltys mouhoti IMG_4012 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

I want to post more of this spider, but I need to save space for others though. 



Poltys mouhoti IMG_4014 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
More of this cool spider in my Flickr.

Ogre-faced Spider/ Net-casting Spider (Deinopidae - Deinopis sp.?) . Selangor, Malaysia.



Deinopis sp. IMG_3803 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cuteness overload! Big, fluffy Jumping Spider (Hyllus cf giganteus - ID suggested by Faiz Qifa) Sabah (Borneo).



Hyllus giganteus IMG_2034 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Hyllus giganteus IMG_2032 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Huntsman Spider (Sparassidae) with a hover fly larva(?). Sabah, Borneo.



Dolophones sp. IMG_2609 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Daddy Long Legs, Pholcidae with eggsac (or prey?) - ID credit: Nicky Bay.



IMG_2431 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Two tailed spider, Hersilia sp., on a green leaf.  Selangor, Malaysia.



Hersilia sp. IMG_3386 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 25, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> Awesome mimicy! Mouhot’s rolled leaf spider (Poltys mouhoti). Selangor, Malaysia. Unlike all those I've come across before, this one has red "butt" instead of the usual yellow. Also great to have photographed it in non-camouflage mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right. Awesome captures of some awesome spiders. I've always been partial to Jumpers of any sort.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## mishele (Sep 25, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> Cuteness overload! Big, fluffy Jumping Spider (Hyllus cf giganteus - ID suggested by Faiz Qifa) Sabah (Borneo).
> 
> 
> 
> Hyllus giganteus IMG_2034 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


*Amazing!!! Nominated for POTM!!*


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 25, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> You are right. Awesome captures of some awesome spiders. I've always been partial to Jumpers of any sort.



Thank you, Bill.



greybeard said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks, greybeard.

*Amazing!!! Nominated for POTM!!*[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Mishele.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 25, 2014)

Great set!


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Great set!



Thanks, tirediron.


----------

